# Step7 unter Virtual PC in Windows 7



## eYe

Nabend,

habe mit großer Freunde letzte Woche meinen neuen Laptop in Empfang genommen und wurde leider bald entäuscht. Habe aufgrund der 4GB RAM ein Windows 7 mit 64Bit OS bestellt und habe natürlich erst danach festgestellt das quasi alle relevanten Programme (Step7, WinCC Flex, Vijeo Designer, etc) nicht unter 64Bit laufen  (Schande über mich...)

Naja hierfür war ja schnell eine Lösung gefunden, dank dem integrierten XP Mode (Virtual PC). Das starten geht flott und die Vorteile wiegen in etwa die Nachteile auf, dachte ich zumindestens bis heute. Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich bekomme im XP Mode keine Verbindung über Ethernet auf die CPU/Panel. Ich kann die CPU über die Kommandozeile nciht einmal pingen.

In Windows 7 kann ich die CPU pingen, aber aus dem XP Mode heraus nicht. Die reale Netzwerkkarte(Win 7) hat eine statische IP im Bereich der CPU, die fiktive Netzwerkkarte stand auf DHCP und bekam eine IP zugewiesen. Aber auch wenn ich diese IP auf eine statische in der Range der CPU stelle, bekomme ich keine Verbindung.

Nutzt jemand von euch den Virtual Mode und weiß wie man das Problem lösen kann?
Was bleibt mir sonst, downgrade auf 32Bit? Kann ich den Lizenzkey dazu benutzen oder muss ich mir nee komplett neue Version kaufen? 

Mano, da freut man sich so sehr und greift nur wieder in die Scheiße


----------



## d-eye

Mit virtual PC kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.

Bei mir läufts auf XP Pro im VMWare Player (kostenlos). In der neusten Version lassen sich damit auch virtuelle Maschinen anlegen. Eine XP-Lizenz wird sich wohl auch in irgendeiner Schublade noch finden. Netzwerk ist im Bridge-mode,  damit erhält das virtuelle XP direkt vom Router eine IP. Läuft prima mit Step7, Scout,...


----------



## JesperMP

Du hast kein möglicheit für VMware ?
Es funktioniert bei mir ziemlich einfach womit der virtuelle Ethernet Karte des VM mit der realen Ethernet Karte von den Host in "bridged" Modus befindet.
Es ist allerdings Win XP 32 bit auf den Host, aber sollte eigentlich funktionieren auf Win 7 64 bit.


----------



## JesperMP

d-eye schrieb:


> Eine XP-Lizenz wird sich wohl auch in irgendeiner Schublade noch finden.


Braucht man gar nicht.

Von die WMware 7 Release notes:


> Windows XP Mode Compatible — Import a Windows XP Mode virtual machine using VMware Workstation 7.0 and run the virtual machine without being prompted to enter a Windows XP license key.


----------



## eYe

Bridged Modus scheint das Stichwort zu sein, muss ich ma gucken was ich da so einstellen kann 
Wenn ich zu Hause im Netzwerk hänge und vom Router ein IP bekomme, dann kann ich auch mit dem Virtuellen XP ins Internet, nur wenn ich meiner Netzwerkkarte ein feste IP gebe komme ich mit dem Virtuellen XP nicht mehr klar...


----------



## d-eye

JesperMP schrieb:


> Braucht man gar nicht.
> 
> Von die WMware 7 Release notes:



Ich schrieb vom VMWare-Player. Die Workstationversion kostet.


----------



## rostiger Nagel

hallo eYe,
ich nutze Virtuel PC unter XP, um aus der virtuellen Welt heraus zu 
kommen musste ich im Host eine Netzwerkkarte als Loopbackadapter
einfügen. Die konnte ich dann im Gast System anwählen.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht in wie weit das bei Windows 7 hilft, aber vlt ist
es dort ähnlich.

Sich mehrere virtuelle Maschinen einzurichten und da die unterschiedlichen
Plattformen oder Versionen unter zu bringen ist sogar sehr sinnvoll.
Nur bei meiner Kiste unter XP macht es nicht so ein spaß.

schönen gruß in den norden.


----------



## eYe

Habs geschafft 

Standardmäßig ist beim XP Mode unter Netzwerkkarte "NAT" ausgewählt, ich habe nun einfach mal direkt meine reale Netzwerkkarte dort eingestellt und siehe da es geht.
Jetzt muss ich nur nochmal probieren was passiert wenn ich im Host System eine andere IP einstelle als in der VM. Kann man mit einer Netzwerkkarte gleichzeitig in zwei Netzen unterwegs sein? ^^

Naja Problem ist auf jedenfall erstma gelöst, Danke für die Hinweise 

@Helmut
Ja bin auch schon auf den Geschmack gekommen. Habe nun schon einige VMs, unter anderem für WinCC Flex 2005, 2007 und 2008. Schon schön, dass man die virtuellen Festplatten einfach duplizieren kann


----------



## JesperMP

d-eye schrieb:


> Ich schrieb vom VMWare-Player. Die Workstationversion kostet.


Wmware Workstation ist einer von die beste Investitionen die ich überhaupt gemacht habe.


----------



## d-eye

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wmware Workstation ist einer von die beste Investitionen die ich überhaupt gemacht habe.



Ich auch.  Auf'm Mac benutze ich jedoch Parallels.


----------



## eYe

Hört sich ja Klasse an, was VMWare da auf ihrer Homepage schreiben. Aber lohnt es sich wirklich vom kostenloses XP Mode auf VMWare umzusteigen?

Was genau sind die Vorteile?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit beiden VMs gesammelt?


----------



## georg_demmler

Hallo,

nutze VirtualBox und VMWare. Vorteil einer "unabhängigen" VM ist, daß man nicht vom MS-OS abhängig ist. 

Ich hab die Netzwerkkarte in der Virtualbox auf "NAT" eingestellt und es funktioniert ohne Probleme. Aber teste lieber mal externe Festplatte mit USB Anschluß. Oder Step7 auf VM und mit USB-Adapter an die S7. Wenn das ohne weiteres funktioniert - herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Einziges Problem bei mir ist die Unterstützung der COM-Schnittstelle. Manche Programme laufen ohne Probleme, bei anderen funktioniert gar nichts.

Viel Spass

Georg


----------



## poppycock

Hallo,

ich benutze Windows Virtual PC unter Win7 Professional 32-bit und habe dort STEP7 5.3 Professional installiert.
Jedoch bekomme ich keine S7-Ethernet-Teilnehmer angezeigt, wenn ich diese suche.
Ich kann aber mit dem Virtual PC den CP anpingen. Auf der CPU ist ein Programm, das mir aber in der Online-Ansicht nicht angezeigt wird.
Eine Neuparametrierung half nichts, obwohl STEP7 Daten an den CP übermittelt hat und auch die CPU stoppen/neustarten konnte.
Meine Netzwerkkarte habe ich aktiviert, ins Internet komme ich ja auch mit XP Pro, das im Windows Virtual PC läuft.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## Insane

Hallo zusammen, 

nachdem ich freitag 6 stunden den virtual pc von MS installiert habe war ich überglücklich das ich jetzt endlich auf meinem windows 7 Home premium -> Windows Xp prof. SP3 laufen habe.. Sah auch alles übers We. super aus und es gab keine Probleme. 

Eben habe ich angefangen Visual Studio 2005 zu installieren da ging das Elend los. Nach ca. 2 Minuten kam diese Fehlermeldung (//tsclient/d/vs_setup.msi) und die install. ist abgebrochen. Naja is ok bekomm ich auch auf win7 zum laufen. 

Aber jetzt ging meine Laune schlagartig in den Keller. Step7 lässt sich nicht installieren und winCC genau so wenig. Wirklich Fehlermeldungen finde ich nicht da steht einfach kann nicht installiert werden und dann muss ich abbrechen ... das wars 

Hat einer von euch diese ganze Prozedur schon hinter sich und vill. ne Idee wie ich die Sache angehen könnte ?


----------



## poppycock

Hallo.

Mit dem VirtualPC von Microsoft hatte ich anfangs auch meinen Spaß, musste jedoch feststellen, dass nicht alles, was im VirtualPC läuft auch wirklich kompatibel mit dem "aufgesetzten" Betriebssystem ist.
Von den Vorzügen der Schnittstellen bei einem nicht emulierten Betriebssystem ganz zu schweigen.

Ich bin nun mit folgender Lösung zufrieden:
Erste HDD: Win7 mit allen möglichen Tools und Programmen.
Zweite HDD: WinXP Pro mit Simatic-Gedöns.

Fazit: Es funktioniert alle reibungsloser und viel besser, als wenn man den VirtualPC oder ähnliches verwendet.

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## jabba

Wie sieht es denn mit VirtualBox von Sun aus ?

Hab das zwar nur unter XP am laufen (als Host) und nicht unter Win7, aber bisher hatte ich keine Probleme,
Hab S7, Visual Studio, und sogar zwei USB->Seriell Wandler einen im Host einem im Gast mit 115kBaud miteinander Daten austauschen lassen.


----------



## Insane

poppycock schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Mit dem VirtualPC von Microsoft hatte ich anfangs auch meinen Spaß, musste jedoch feststellen, dass nicht alles, was im VirtualPC läuft auch wirklich kompatibel mit dem "aufgesetzten" Betriebssystem ist.
> Von den Vorzügen der Schnittstellen bei einem nicht emulierten Betriebssystem ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Ich bin nun mit folgender Lösung zufrieden:
> Erste HDD: Win7 mit allen möglichen Tools und Programmen.
> Zweite HDD: WinXP Pro mit Simatic-Gedöns.
> 
> Fazit: Es funktioniert alle reibungsloser und viel besser, als wenn man den VirtualPC oder ähnliches verwendet.
> 
> Gruß,
> poppycock



Also hast du dir 2 Partitionen angelegt zwischen denen du hin und her booten musst ??


----------



## Insane

jabba schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit VirtualBox von Sun aus ?
> 
> Hab das zwar nur unter XP am laufen (als Host) und nicht unter Win7, aber bisher hatte ich keine Probleme,
> Hab S7, Visual Studio, und sogar zwei USB->Seriell Wandler einen im Host einem im Gast mit 115kBaud miteinander Daten austauschen lassen.



Virtual Box noch nicht probiert. Da ich aber genung Ärger hatte den virtual pc zum laufen zu kriegen bin ich gar nicht in Stimmung das wieder zu ändern ...


----------



## IBFS

Insane schrieb:


> Also hast du dir 2 Partitionen angelegt zwischen denen du hin und her booten musst ??


 
ZWEI Schrauben lösen FESTPLATTE raus - die Andere rein - weiter gehts 

Ideal wenn man am Flughafen in den USA den Rechner hochfahren muss.
Da baut man die "unverfängliche" Festplatte ein, d.h. die ohne Betriebsgeheimnisse!
Im schlimmsten Fall kopieren die nämlich alles!

Frank


----------



## poppycock

Hallo Insane.



Insane schrieb:


> Also hast du dir 2 Partitionen angelegt zwischen denen du hin und her booten musst ??


 
Jein...
Ich habe zwei Festplatten, auf der einen lasse ich Win7 mit allen Programmen/Spielen laufen, die man im Alltag braucht, sprich ein paar simple Spiele für zwischendurch, Büro-Equipment etc.
Auf der anderen Festplatte ist WinXP Prof installiert, auf dem nur Step7 und andere Simatic-Software läuft.
Jedoch kannst du auch beide Windows-Versionen auf eine Festplatte kopieren.
Bei beiden Varianten musst du beim Starten das Start-Betriebssystem per Bootmanager auswählen.

Aus irgend einem Grund ist mir immer wieder aufgefallen, dass Simatic-Software auf einem jungfräulichen Rechner flotter läuft.
Wenn man zusätzlich noch weitere Software wie das Microsoft Office-Paket installiert, wird jedenfalls bei mir Step7 richtig lahm.

Außerdem hast du bei getrennten Systemen dann keine emulierten Schnittstellen und alles funktioniert ohne Umwege.
Allerdings habe ich so meinen Home-Rechner laufen, wie es in einer Firma aussieht, weiß ich nicht, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es nicht daran scheitern sollte eine weitere Festplatte einzubauen.
Wenn das Mainboard das Booten von USB-Laufwerken erlaubt, könnte man sogar WinXP Prof das Simatic-Gedöns auf eine externe Festplatte installieren.
Das habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

VirtualBox hatte ich auch mal ausprobiert, sieht meiner Meinung nach schicker aus als VirtualPC, aber das ist Geschmackssache.
Ich konnte mich bei VirtualPC und VirtualBox ins Internet per Ethernet/WLan einwählen, aber nicht auf die SPS über den CP343-1 zugreifen.
Waren bestimmt nur Einstellungssachen...

Wenn du allen Problemen aus den Weg gehen möchtest, mach das entweder mit zwei Partitionen oder zwei Festplatten.
So ist alles schön von einander getrennt.
Das ist nur meine Meinung, einige werden eine andere haben, aber im Prinzip ist es jedem selbst überlassen, wie man das Problem löst.
Ich kann ja nur Tipps geben und will keinem etwas vorschreiben.

[Hihi]
Mit einem Auto kann man von A nach B fahren.
Dem einen reicht dafür ein Trabbi, der andere ist nur mit einem Bugatti zufrieden. 
[/Hihi]

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## bike

jabba schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit VirtualBox von Sun aus ?
> 
> Hab das zwar nur unter XP am laufen (als Host) und nicht unter Win7, aber bisher hatte ich keine Probleme,
> Hab S7, Visual Studio, und sogar zwei USB->Seriell Wandler einen im Host einem im Gast mit 115kBaud miteinander Daten austauschen lassen.


Also zu Win7 kann ich nix sagen, doch ich habe VirtualBox auf meinen Rechnern als Host Linux und WinXP als Guest. Da läuft Step7 und Zubehör und wenn etwas schief läuft, zurück zum Sicherungspunkt und gut ist es.
Mir stellt sich daher die Frage warum Win7?


bike


----------



## Proxy

Hi,
die SUN Visu läuft super, kann auch mit Ethernet auf Steuerungen zugreifen, alles kein Problem. Nur wenn ich den Simatic USB adapter einstecke will ja Win7 ihn installieren und das geht ja nicht da ich kein Treiber für Win7 hab um es an SUN weiterzugeben.
Hat da jemand einen Trick wie ich den Adapter erkennen lassen kann in Win7 und an SUN übergebe?


----------



## dimdum

Hallo zusammen
ich habe die Lösung der 2 Festplatten, da mein Dell Notebook das wechsln einer Platte binnen 3 Sekunden möglich macht.

Aufgrund einer Idee mit einem ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen habe ich mich zeitweise mit einer Virtuellen Lösung von den Simatic Programmen beschäftigt. Die einzige Lösung die bei uns auf eine gewisse Testdauer stabiel lief war VM Ware in der aktuellen Version wobei hier etwas berücksichtigt werden mußte.
Beim anlegen der VM muss die virtuelle Festplatte so angelegt sein, dass der Speicher komplett vorreserviert wird. Wenn dieses nicht gemacht wird gehen teilweise Lizenzschlüssel verloren. Wenn man dieses vergessen hat kann man die virtuelle Festplatte über das Converter Programm von VMWare noch ändern.
Zuerst muss Windows Xp installiert werden und anschließend umbedingt die VM Tools. Das ist wichtig damit alle Windows Funktionen zur verfügung stehen. Ohne die Tools hatte wir immer bei der Installation / späteren ausführen

Grundlage waren ein Notebook mit Windows 7 System auf dem die neueste VM Ware installiert war. Windows Xp Pro auf der virtuellen Maschine. Von Siemens war die Studio Version 2009 da.

Tests haben bei uns keine Probleme gezeigt, auch nicht beim Zugriff auf CPUs über Lan.

Wenn jemand Fragen hat einfach an mich wenden.

Gruß aus dem Sauerland 
Sebastian


----------

